# Lockable Water Filler Cap - Swift Bolero



## grahamw

Hi All

I'm wondering whether or not I'm the only person afflicted with this problem.

I've now had four lockable water filler caps replaced. The reason being that the cap refuses to lock and can be easily removed. They seem to work ok when they are first fitted but within days they refuse to work correctly. Each time the filler cap is replaced the lock barrel is transferred so as to maintain single key locking for all door locks. I've questioned whether or not the lock barrel could be responsible but have been assured that the lock barrel is ok.

I have been told that they work fine when they are kept dry but bearing in mind it's a *water* filler cap the phrase " fitness for purpose" comes to mind. If others are suffering like me then the supplier to Swift must be experiencing a considerable failure rate.

How are others getting on with their water filler cap? Is it just me that's cursed?

Graham


----------



## Grockel

Hi Graham, I've also had the same problem and had the lock barrel "transferred" which in itself is a pretty daft idea to have a stealable filler cap with the same key as the main door. An open invitation as far as I can see.
I say "transferred" as I don't believe anything was done other than to spay the inside of the cap with silicon spay to try to make it spin without disengaging from the spigot on the side of the van.
My solution was to buy a spare cap from an accessory shop which, by definition, has a different key from the main door. So far this one has been ok, then again even if it fails to lock and the yob steals it, they don't find the key is the same as the main door!
It would seem to be a general fault as my dealer said they fail for a passtime.
Cheers, G


----------



## DABurleigh

Offer up a sacrifice to the motorhome Gods or wait for an R in the month and you'll be fine.

Don't take it personally; it's a useless design.

Dave


----------



## SwiftGroup

Hi,

We are aware of problems with some of the water filler caps where they can fail. We have been working with the supplier to resolve the problem which we have now tested. The modified cap will be available in January which will resolve the problem. 

If yours is affected send us a PM with you details and your chassis number we will arrange to get your filler caps changed to a modified design.

Thanks Andy
Swift Group Technical


----------



## Briarose

SwiftGroup said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are aware of problems with some of the water filler caps where they can fail. We have been working with the supplier to resolve the problem which we have now tested. The modified cap will be available in January which will resolve the problem.
> 
> If yours is affected send us a PM with you details and your chassis number we will arrange to get your filler caps changed to a modified design.
> 
> Thanks Andy
> Swift Group Technical


I think Swift are already aware that we have had this problem and that we will recieve a new one in the New Year thanks again to Swift for being on the ball well done.


----------



## dilly

I had the same problem but cured it by using silicon spray on the inside .been perfect ever since

Ian.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

This problem is not peculiar to Swift, in fact it seems to be a generic problem with water tank caps per se (possibly there's only one manufacturer) and there have been a number of MHF threads on the issue.

If I recall there have also been a number of solutions posted ranging from spraying with WD40 (or similar), through zapping it in a microwave or giving it to your local NHS hospital to practice keyhole surgery, right up to 10 minutes in the reactor of your nearest atomic power station. The only one I haven't tried is the suggestion which involved the use of a particle accelerator. The darn thing resolutely doesn't lock.

If you take it back to your dealer you get a version of the Python Parrot Sketch.

There are even people who have a number of caps and use whichever one is working at the time depending as it does on the phase of the moon and whether there's an R in the month but having nothing whatsoever to do with inserting a key and turning it.

If Swift have found a solution that works for more than a week then they've found the motorhome equivalent of the Holy Grail and the manufacturer will be able to avoid future claims of product misdescription i.e a 'locking' water tank cap which patently rarely does 'lock'.

Andy


----------



## steles

*Water filler cap*

Don't Laugh
The solution as received from Burstner dealer
Remove cap and immerse in boiling water for a few minutes.
Yes it works!!! Sprays either silicone or WD40 tend to work if you are very lucky short term. but soon allow dirt or other contaminates to adhere to internal surface and then back to the old problem. 
Stephen.


----------



## zulurita

Mine did it on two previous motorhomes.

Solution: tiny smear of vaseline around inside rim of cap and all working ok. Don't know why it works but it does. Did it for a chap at a Stellplatz in Germany and worked on his as well.


----------



## grahamw

Hi Andy

Many thanks for your speedy response and resolution of the problem. 
I've sent a PM with my details.

I never cease to be amazed at the effectiveness of this forum. I often wonder whether the Swift folk sleep these days such is their customer commitment. 

Excellent service.

Graham


----------



## Telbell

> We are aware of problems with some of the water filler caps where they can fail. We have been working with the supplier to resolve the problem which we have now tested. The modified cap will be available in January which will resolve the problem.
> Thanks Andy
> Swift Group Technical


Given the "generic" nature of the problem as mentioned on the thread, is it known whether the modified cap will fit all/most/any other motorhgomes? I see that CAK tanks and Marcle Leisure sell a non specific cap which presmably is intended to fit various makes
Thanks


----------



## Telbell

Can I "bump" this one please? Does anyone know if the Water filler and cap are standard fittings? The one fixed by three screws (on mine)
Thanks


----------



## SwiftGroup

Telbell said:


> Can I "bump" this one please? Does anyone know if the Water filler and cap are standard fittings? The one fixed by three screws (on mine)
> Thanks


Hi Telbell,
Swift use a FAWO water filler cap, the company Miriad are the UK agent for FAWO although replacements are available generally off the internet too.
These water filler caps are not specific to Swift and are used commonly in the industry. I am not sure about your Lunar Champ their website doesn't show the offside but you may be able confirm from images on the Miriad website which is yours.

http://www.miriad-products.com/f/f3.htm

Hope this helps,
Thanks 
Andy - Swift Technical


----------



## Telbell

Many thanks Andy (Der- I wish swift had a Layout which suited us!! :roll: )


----------



## 110565

Hi Graham
We have an ace airstream 680fb purchased last april, we are now on our SEVENTH water cap due to the same problem.
JOHN


----------



## MalanCris

Had the same problem on my Burstner and was told the same as a previous poster i.e. immerse in boiling water for a couple of minutes. Apparently there is wax in the cap which solidifies so impeding the lock. The boiling water resolves this (or it did for me).


----------



## peedee

Well I don't know if this is a new van problem but I have had no a sign of a problem on mine in eight years. Don't know what make the cap is other than it is obviously German.

peedee


----------



## SwiftGroup

Joker

We have not had problems with the filler cap since we changed them in January of this year.

Can you send us an email and let us know where you are getting them from please?

Our email address is [email protected]

Regards
Kath


----------



## wakk44

*MHF triumphs again*



steles said:


> Don't Laugh
> The solution as received from Burstner dealer
> Remove cap and immerse in boiling water for a few minutes.
> Yes it works!!! Sprays either silicone or WD40 tend to work if you are very lucky short term. but soon allow dirt or other contaminates to adhere to internal surface and then back to the old problem.
> Stephen.


I know this is a common problem with freshwater filler caps not locking, but mine has been fine for 3 years until today :evil:

So a quick search on here revealed the above solution,I immersed the cap in a jug of boiling water for 10 minutes and hey presto it locks again 

edi;I know this is in the Swift forum but I think it's a standard problem for most makes


----------



## Ian-rapido

We had/have the same problem on our Rapido.

The cap just wont lock, as soon as I turn it anti clockwise even when locked it comes out. 

I tried every combination of locking/unlocking. In the end I covered the inside of the cap and the mechanism, left it for a few hours and it worked fine!

Now its not locking again, will try dunking it in hot water, and maybe lubricate it again.

Ian.


----------



## Zebedee

No idea if this will help, but the new van has a Fiamma water filler cap fitted.

It works quite differently. The cap itself is not turned to lock. It is put into place, and as the key is turned a circular cam thingy rotates and locks the cap in place, very much like some petrol/diesel filler caps.

Don't know if it's better or not (our dealer says it's a lot better, and he's usually right) or if it will fit into existing filler orifices.

And it has its own key, so if somebody nicks it thinking they can use it to get a key for the van lockers, they is wrong!! 8O :roll: :lol: 

Just a bit of info that might be useful.

Dave


----------



## UncleNorm

My response last time _*Water Filling Caps*_ was mentioned is found here...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-734093.html#734093

I still think it's worth a read. :wink:


----------



## Briarose

We never did get the new cap last Jan ours hasn't worked since new.


----------



## Chudders

UncleNorm said:


> My response last time _*Water Filling Caps*_ was mentioned is found here...
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-734093.html#734093
> 
> I still think it's worth a read. :wink:


Useful hints butI have had a look at my cap and can,t even see how it will come apart. would love to try UncleNorms suggestion though
Dave


----------



## holeshole

*Water Filler*



Chudders said:


> UncleNorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> My response last time _*Water Filling Caps*_ was mentioned is found here...
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-734093.html#734093
> 
> I still think it's worth a read. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Useful hints butI have had a look at my cap and can,t even see how it will come apart. would love to try UncleNorms suggestion though
> Dave
Click to expand...

I have the same problem! Can anyone explain how to dismantle the cap?
Alan


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Alan and Dave! I trust you're both well?

I've just looked again at my water filler cap to remind myself how to get into it! :? :roll: 

Mine is a blue cap with three thingies that engage with the filler. There is a thin black seal. The cap is in two parts press fitted together.

I removed the seal. Then, by putting a very stiff blade or flat screwdriver between the two layers of the cap, I was able to force the two apart. Brute force... yes! But I was so sick and tired of my cap not working... if I was going to have to replace it like others had done, I might as well see why it didn't work! :wink: 


I've just had a knife between the two layers again and they wanted to separate ok... but I decided to leave it at that. Plastic can only take so much brute force... 

So, in a nutshell, if yours needs replacing because it doesn't work right, you might as well see why before you order new...

Good luck!


----------



## holeshole

UncleNorm said:


> Hi Alan and Dave! I trust you're both well?
> 
> I've just looked again at my water filler cap to remind myself how to get into it! :? :roll:
> 
> Mine is a blue cap with three thingies that engage with the filler. There is a thin black seal. The cap is in two parts press fitted together.
> 
> I removed the seal. Then, by putting a very stiff blade or flat screwdriver between the two layers of the cap, I was able to force the two apart. Brute force... yes! But I was so sick and tired of my cap not working... if I was going to have to replace it like others had done, I might as well see why it didn't work! :wink:
> 
> I've just had a knife between the two layers again and they wanted to separate ok... but I decided to leave it at that. Plastic can only take so much brute force...
> 
> So, in a nutshell, if yours needs replacing because it doesn't work right, you might as well see why before you order new...
> 
> Good luck!


Hi UncleNorm,

Many thanks for your prompt and informative reply. I am well, having just returned from a week in Holland with the CCC looking at the flowers etc. This is the first time I have used any forum and am very impressed with the response.

Encouraged by your reply I attacked my filler cap today and was not prepared to let it defeat me. Eventually I managed to lever out the castellated retaining ring that holds the centre piece in position. For the benefit of Dave and anyone else I have shown the process in the attached photos.

I will expand on the description of operation that you gave in your earlier post. Referring to pic 5 the cylinder lock has a rectangular protusion on it that turns a quarter turn when you turn the key. This protusion locates in a slot in the plunger. When the key and protusion are turned to fill the slot the plunger is forced back into the centre lock housing. When turned so that the protusion is across the slot the spring presses the plunger outwards to engage in splines on the underside of the centre piece shown in pic 4 (forgot to take pic of splines I'm afraid). When the plunger is engaged with the splines the outer cap, centre piece and castellated retaining ring are held together as one unit. The castellated retaing ring has the three lugs on it that engage with the lip of the filler pipe, so when the outer cap is turned the cap is released from the pipe.

When the plunger is retracted (ie the key is turned to lock the cap) the outer cap is not held to the centre piece and the outer cap alone should turn.

I think there are three possible modes of failure:
1. The slot in the plunger could wear and so it is not fully retracted by the protusion on the cylinder lock. This would mean that the cap could not be locked.
2. The spring on the plunger could rust/break/gung up and the plunger not pushed out to engage with the splines. This would mean that the cap could not be removed. 
3. The key causes the plunger to disengage OK but the friction between the castellated retaining ring and the outer cap is so high that turning the cap also turns the ring. This would mean that the cap could not be locked.

Having dismantled mine I found that the plunger spring was rusted and gungy but it seemed to work OK. I cleaned this up and coated well with vaseline to delay further rusting. I found that levering out the castellated retaing ring with screwdrivers damaged it somewhat and it required a bit of work with file and sharp knife to remove resulting rough edges. Mindful of previous posts about boiling water I boiled the ring for a few minutes and it seemed to return to a more-or-less circular shape with no pronounced kinks.

The outer cap is made of a hard plastic (ABS?) and the retaining ring and centre piece a more translucent plastic with a waxy feel (polypropylene?). I suspect that when in good, smooth and clean condition no lubrication is necessary between outer cap and retaining ring, however on mine upon reassembly it was stiff to turn the centre piece in the outer cap and when placed on the filler pipe the cap still would not lock. Dismantling again I smeared the ring and inside edge of the outer cap with vaseline and - hey presto - it worked! How long for remains to be seen. My understanding is that if you grease plastics it can attract dirt and grit and accelerate failure.

I found dismantling the cap difficult and I broke two small pieces off the outer cap in the process. Maybe someone with more experience or skill than me could do it with less damage! I apologise for the length of this post but hope it may help any who want to give it a go!

Alan


----------



## UncleNorm

Hey, well done Alan.  That's about as clear as it will get! :wink: 

Well done too with the photos. Very clear too!  :roll: 

But... why the heck do we have to carry out this performance? :evil: 

Stay well!


----------

